# Does using phazyme cause constipation???



## jaantje (May 27, 2001)

For the last few weeks I have been taking phazyme for pain in my left side. It was really working but then last week I did not have a bowel movement for SIX days, I thought I was going to be sick. It was absolutely awful and I have never been through this before!!! I finally took ex-lax and it worked, what a relief!! My husband thinks it the phazyme causing all this constipation. What do you think? Just curious if any of you have been through this before using phazyme or any product like it? Thanks!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is possible, but typically there aren't any side effects noted for simethiconeFrom the www.nih.gov drug info sheet on this medication


> quote: There have not been any common or important side effects reported with this medicine. However, if you notice any side effects, check with your doctor.


So it is really hard to know if it was the cause of the constipation or not.K.


----------



## jaantje (May 27, 2001)

Thanks Kmottus, you are always very helpful. I was hoping it was not the phazyme as I was really finding some relief with it...danielle


----------

